
YouTube plans to spend $25m fighting fake news.  how - senthil_rajasek
https://boingboing.net/2018/07/09/youtube-plans-to-spend-25-mil.html/amp
======
core-questions
Great, just what we need, more corporate censorship from the Youtube Trusted
Flaggers.

How about I decide what I want to see, instead of the Ministry of Truth doing
it for me?

How about I approach Youtube and all other sites with skepticism, and teach my
kids to do the same, instead of having any default trust at all?

~~~
analyticascent
I'm deeply skeptical of any attempt to sort fact from fiction that is
_imposed_ on a user base rather than utilized by _choice_. Such a thing gives
way too much power to the people who make decisions about what qualifies as
"true"

